# using a snow pusher box



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

last year I did a little clearing with my L3540 tractor and 6' bucket...it worked surprisingly well considering I had created a quick attach 7' snow plow welded to a frame (only three positions-L/C/R) which doesn't clear nearly as well as the bucket.

I've never used a snow pusher box-I'm guessing since it's a box there's no real tilting of it (but I'm usually in float position). Can anyone comment on the pusher boxes-weight, speed comparison at clearing or other pertinent info would be appreciated. 

I don't do this commercially...but need to justify the purchase :thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I meant to ask how close to the pavement will a snow box get?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

THis should help out on how close it gets to the ground. I have always just plowed with some down presure never floated the blade or rear box blade.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't own one, but I've seen a few and they all have cutting edges that ride right down on the pavement.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we have a 14' er....built it in house, have JRB coupler on back, it has 4' side wings, and blade is 4' tall, we use road grader cutting edges on ours, works great. use it on our 624g deere loader. we feel we're getting about 9-10 yards of snow per push with it. and that's compacted. wet, heavy spring snows....once you get a blade full, you don't stop if you don't have to, you'll never start again, have to back up and take about a 1/3 of it.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Depends on how you charge. If you charge by the hour, stick with the bucket. If it is a contract price, go for the pusher. I have a 14' Avalanche on our 590SM and you can really move some snow with it. Day is right, I start and take about 1/3 width of the pusher and by the time I get to the end, I have a mountain in front of me.

Mine has a rubber cutting edge that is great because it acts like a squeegee and really cleans up nicely. I do not run in the float. I boom up and down as needed. I have a couple pics of me pushing snow that I will upload.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine is also a rubber cutting edge and I use down pressure. Its an 8 foot Pro-tech on a 773 Bobcat..... Works great and really fast if you can pile snow on both ends of the lot. Sucks if you have to put it all on one end, too much time with the pusher unloaded.... An 8 footer is probably plenty for this machine (46 HP I think), not sure if I could handle 10' with it.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here are some pics of me plowing last year. Sorry, I do not have any from outside of the cab. Too cold to get out and take a pic. :w00t: :laughing:

BTW.... might I add that my pusher is just at the right height. Not too high and I can sneak right under trailers to clean up. Makes it nice for tractors when they gotta back in under them while they are at the docks.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I never chain my plow box on my Cat 938 loader when i'm doing big lots with all straight pushes. One day i got tired of chaining and re-chaining it to take it on and off so i could rack up the snow pile real tight, so i left the chains off and wallah stays in place 99% of the time and you can slip it on and off like a nice pair of old man slippers.


----------



## chewys47 (Dec 30, 2010)

I use a 6' pro tech snow pusher for my main accounts where big lots and a lot of open ground is needed to be cleared. But if I'm doing driveways the bucket is the ticket.


----------

